

Rising Conservatism in SV - joshjkim
http://pando.com/2014/07/18/homophobia-racism-and-the-kochs-san-franciscos-tech-libertarian-reboot-conference-is-a-cesspool/

======
dredmorbius
Mark Ames's stories on Libertarianism are an absolute must-read.

In addition to this:

"The True History of Libertarianism in America: A Phony Ideology to Promote a
Corporate Agenda"

[http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-
libertarianism-...](http://www.alternet.org/visions/true-history-
libertarianism-america-phony-ideology-promote-corporate-agenda)

"When Congress Busted Milton Friedman (and Libertarianism Was Created By Big
Business Lobbyists)"

[http://web.archive.org/web/20131216045621/https://www.nsfwco...](http://web.archive.org/web/20131216045621/https://www.nsfwcorp.com/dispatch/milton-
friedman/)

